# [XORG] Passage à xorg modulaire problématique

## marc.driver

Je le sentais, il fallait que je fasse un nouveau post! (j'avais d'ailleurs posé moi-même la question!).

Je résume:

Le 12 octobre j'écrivais ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai vu qu'il existait "Gnash" mais il est masqué et j'ose pas trop m'avanturer dans le démasquage (je ne sais pas vraiment faire malgré la doc.

 

puis:

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai suivi (mal?) ton conseil en mettant dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords la ligne suivante:
> 
> ```
> 
> net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704 ~amd64 keyword
> ...

 

Puis le vendredi 13 octobre (  :Rolling Eyes:  ):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704
> ...

 

Je me suis aperçu entretemps que:

 *Quote:*   

> En mettant
> 
> ```
> 
> net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060814 -*
> ...

 

Conclusion de baptux, mon xorg n'est pas à jour et en plus il faut tout reboutiquer car les programmeurs ont tout redécomposé! J'y suis allé la fleur au fusil et ...

Le samedi 14 octobre ...

 *Quote:*   

> Arrivé à  l'étape:
> 
> ```
> 
> revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

J'ai ensuite fait:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -vp =x11-terms/xterm-207
> ...

 

Et je suis arrêté là!

Que me conseillez vous, maintenant? (à part d'essayer autre chose que Gentoo!   :Wink:   ).

----------

## geekounet

Si le paquet existe plus, passe au nouveau : emerge -1au xterm

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste concernant les fichiers /etc/portage/packages.*, si tu mets une version derrière un nom de package, tu dois mettre un '=' devant :

```
=net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704 ~amd64
```

De cette manière, tu n'auras plus l'erreur "invalid atom..."

ou sinon juste :

```
net-www/gnash ~amd64
```

----------

## ghoti

Comme on te l'a dit sur l'autre fil, xterm-207 n'existe plus depuis longtemps !

Installe la dernière version : 

```
emerge xterm
```

Si ton arbre portage est à jour, tu devrais avoir la version 218 (ou 221 en instable)

[EDIT] Oups, pas vu la réponse de pierreg ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Juste concernant les fichiers /etc/portage/packages.*, 
> 
> ou sinon juste :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ça c'est quand même mieux pour installer toutes les nouvelles versions par la suite ... 

@ +

[EDIT] Est-ce que cela fonctionne vraiment ce flash libre ?[/EDIT]

----------

## marc.driver

Ok, merci à tous pour xterm!

Cependant, ce n'est pas moi qui réclames xterm-vieille version, c'est quand je fais ce ... de revdep-rebuild!

Comment faire pour que, quand je vais refaire revdep-rebuild, il ne me fasse pas un coucou à dérailleur avec son xterm!!!!   :Question: 

Mon arbre portage a été mis à jour il y a un peu plus d'une semaine, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il me demande des vieilleries qui n'ont plus cours   :Twisted Evil: 

Quand à gnash qui est le début de ces ennuis là (si ça n'avait pas été cela, ça aurait été autre chose!) c'est ce que je cherche à savoir: est-ce que ça marche et dans quelles conditions!

----------

## man in the hill

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Cependant, ce n'est pas moi qui réclames xterm-vieille version, c'est quand je fais ce ... de revdep-rebuild!
> 
> Comment faire pour que, quand je vais refaire revdep-rebuild, il ne me fasse pas un coucou à dérailleur avec son xterm!!!!   

 

```
revdep-rebuild  -X  xterm
```

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Quand à gnash qui est le début de ces ennuis là (si ça n'avait pas été cela, ça aurait été autre chose!) c'est ce que je cherche à savoir: est-ce que ça marche et dans quelles conditions!

 

Avis à ceux qui ont l'expérience ....

je vais essayer de l'installer ...

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

En fait c'est assez simple pour installer gnash mais par contre , je n'ai pas encore essayé si cela fonctionne vraiment !:

```
echo "net-www/gnash nsplugin" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Tu emerge et c'est bon ...

Donnes des news .

@ +

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai testé et bien dans la plupart des cas il n'affiche rien   :Confused: 

PS: Vire-le, fais ton installation tranquillement et ensuite seulement tu le réinstalles.

----------

## marc.driver

man in the hill,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]revdep-rebuild  -X  xterm[code][/code]
> 
> 

 

J'ai exécuté et xterm est bien passé, cependant ça c'est encore mal terminé!

[code]Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/utempter package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.[/code]

etc.

 J'espère que la série va s'arrêter !

----------

## man in the hill

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> ```
> ...

 

rajoute l'option -p pour voir le paquet qui bloque et post ... d'ailleurs tu devrais faire toutes tes emerge avec l'option -a .

@ +

----------

## marc.driver

Oui, je fais et je refais toujours, à un problème, succède un autre, mais je crois qu'il y a quelque  chose que je ne comprends pas!

Le départ:

C'est avoir voulu mettre gnash.

Masqué!

Avec les conseils de tous, je surmonte et ne voilà pas que l'on découvre que mon xorg n'est pas à jour! Pire, il faut effectuer la migration vers le modulaire!

Qu'à cela ne tienne, j'y vais.

Tout marche bien jusqu'à ce que je fasse selon la doc, un

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi ça sert mais ça a raté, pour cause de conflits

Avec votre aide je réussis à émerger des trucs, mais si je fais un autre 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

je retombe sur les mêmes problèmes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Donc, il y a un truc que je n'ai pas bien compris dans la démarche!

Qui va me dire quoi, ou me faire un arbre de décision...

Bref à me dé&brouiller un peu mieux   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

Qu'est-ce qui echoue dans le revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Ey

Alors plusieurs choses

- pour ton probleme avec utempter c'est normal ca a été remplacé par libutempter et il faut retirer utempter avant de mettre libutempter

- un revdep-rebuild ca se fait une fois que tu as ton world a jour, parce que par défaut revdep-rebuild va essayer de réinstaller les versions PRESENTES sur ton système et non les versions actuelles, donc pour peu que tu n'es pas mis a jour depuis pas mal de temps ce qui est ton cas, tu vas tomber sur des emmerdes (le package n'existe plus, l'eclass a évolué, ...)

bref commence par updater ton world.

----------

## marc.driver

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qui echoue dans le revdep-rebuild?

 

C'est:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-terms/xterm-207".
```

Et cela donne:

```
we01 ~ # revdep-rebuild -X xterm

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/xglyph (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/lib64/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so (requires  libdps.so.1 libdpstk.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so (requires  libdps.so.1 libdpstk.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/xglyph -> media-libs/t1lib

  /usr/bin/xterm -> x11-terms/xterm

  /usr/lib64/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so -> media-gfx/imagemagick

  *** /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so -> (none)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot xterm =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.9.5 =media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2 =x11-terms/xterm-218

..........

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/utempter package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Avant d'arriver à la fin, il y a quelques packaes cassés, et au final il y a utempter qui est en conflit avec un autre package!

```
emerge --pretend utempter
```

me donne:

```
we01 ~ # emerge --pretend utempter

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

```

 @+

----------

## Trevoke

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Alors plusieurs choses
> 
> - pour ton probleme avec utempter c'est normal ca a été remplacé par libutempter et il faut retirer utempter avant de mettre libutempter
> 
> - un revdep-rebuild ca se fait une fois que tu as ton world a jour, parce que par défaut revdep-rebuild va essayer de réinstaller les versions PRESENTES sur ton système et non les versions actuelles, donc pour peu que tu n'es pas mis a jour depuis pas mal de temps ce qui est ton cas, tu vas tomber sur des emmerdes (le package n'existe plus, l'eclass a évolué, ...)
> ...

 

T'as plus qu'a lire ce que Ey a ecrit!  :Smile: 

----------

## marc.driver

Super!

Ey est venu s'intercaler pendant que je répondais à trevoke.

Donc, si j'ai compris, je fais:

```
emerge --unmerge utempter
```

puis

```
emerge libutempter
```

puis encore

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

Ey peut-être autre chose ensuite avant un nouveau

```
revdep-ebuild
```

?

----------

## Ey

Tu peux aussi intercaller un etc-update/dispatch-conf pendant qu'on y est.

----------

## marc.driver

Les 2 premières étapes se sont bien passées, la troisième un peu moins!

```
we01 ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-video/nvidia-glx".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kde-i18n

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

we01 ~ # 
```

Et après ça se gâte!

```
we01 ~ # emerge nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "nvidia-kernel".

we01 ~ # emerge nvidia-glx

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "nvidia-glx".

```

Que faire?

----------

## SanKuKai

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que faire?
> 
> 

 

Lire ça  :Wink: 

----------

## marc.driver

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

>  *marc.driver wrote:*   
> 
> Que faire?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Merci, pour nvidia ça marche   :Cool: 

----------

## marc.driver

Suite des ennuis

```
we01 ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/pam-login package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

we01 ~ #

```

Le fautif:

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)
```

Ce n'est pas la première fois que je rencontre cela et je n'ai pas réussi à comprendre, exactement l'attitude à prendre (les gestes à faire systématiquement dans ce cas)

----------

## Ey

vire pam-login il est inclu dans shadow maintenant...

----------

## ghoti

Complément d'information pour que tu comprennes bien ce qui se passe (comme tu le dis, la situation pourrait encore se produire pour d'autres applications) :

Pour pam-login<>shadow, lis ce thread !

En résumé, le système te dit qu'il doit installer sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 mais qu'il ne peut pas car il entrerait en conflit avec un package déjà installé (sys-apps/pam-login).

En clair : pam-login est obsolète, il doit être remplacé par shadow mais les deux ne peuvent pas coexister.

Solution : voir le post de Ey !  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

On dirait que ca fait vraiment longtemps que tu ne t'es pas occupé de ta Gentoo ! Et maintenant, et bien tu as tous les problèmes en un coup :-)

Pense à faire un emerge world -NuDav à intervalle régulier (1 fois par semaine ou toutes les deux semaines me semble bien). De cette façon, tu auras moins de problèmes en une fois (et ton erreur de xterm ne serait probablement pas arrivée) et chaque mise à jour sera moins longue... mais exécutée plus souvent ;-)

----------

## marc.driver

Bien j'avais suivi les donseils de ey mais je n'avais pas encore vu les autres posts

Après avoir viré pam-login j'ai fait un:

```
we01 ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

au lieu du:

```
emerge world -NuDav
```

conseillé par PabOu

Avant de montrer l'erreur à laquelle j'ai inévitablement abouti, je voudrais savoir, quand un emerge est aussi long que le mien s'arrête sur une erreur, est-ce qu'il recommence à zéro si on refait la même commande emerge?

Erreur actuelle:

```
_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsModule.pp nsModule.cpp

nsModule.cpp:45:27: nsCharsetMenu.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

nsModule.cpp:46:34: nsFontPackageHandler.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

nsModule.cpp: In function `nsresult nsFontPackageHandlerConstructor(nsISupports*, co

nst nsIID&, void**)':

nsModule.cpp:68: erreur: « nsFontPackageHandler » n'a pas été déclaré dans cet horiz           on

nsModule.cpp:68: erreur: « inst » n'a pas été déclaré dans cet horizon

nsModule.cpp:68: erreur: « nsFontPackageHandler » is not a type

nsModule.cpp: At global scope:

nsModule.cpp:112: erreur: « NS_CHARSETMENU_CID » n'a pas été déclaré dans cet horizo           n

nsModule.cpp:113: erreur: expected `}' avant « NS_CHARSETMENU_PID »

nsModule.cpp:113: erreur: expected `}' avant « NS_CHARSETMENU_PID »

nsModule.cpp:113: erreur: conversion invalide de « const char* » vers « PRUint16 »

nsModule.cpp:113: erreur: expected `,' or `;' avant « NS_CHARSETMENU_PID »

nsModule.cpp:114: erreur: expected declaration avant un élément lexical « } »

gmake[4]: *** [nsModule.o] Erreur 1

gmake[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work           /mozilla/xpfe/components/build2 »

gmake[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

gmake[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work           /mozilla/xpfe/components »

gmake[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

gmake[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work           /mozilla/xpfe »

gmake[1]: *** [tier_50] Erreur 2

gmake[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7/work           /mozilla »

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7.ebuild, line 156:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevan           t.

```

Dans ce cas, que dois-je faire?

----------

## man in the hill

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

>  ... est-ce qu'il recommence à zéro si on refait la même commande emerge?
> 
> Dans ce cas, que dois-je faire?

 

Tu peux  recommencer un emerge ou tu l'as arrêté:

```
emerge --resume
```

Tu peux sauter un paquet qui te pose problème :

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

@ +

----------

## marc.driver

Tant que je suis dans les questions,

Si lors d'une mise à jour générale, si un des paquets a déjà été mis à jour auparavant, le sera-t'il à nouveau    :Question: 

----------

## nemo13

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Tant que je suis dans les questions,
> 
> Si lors d'une mise à jour générale, si un des paquets a déjà été mis à jour auparavant, le sera-t'il à nouveau   

 Le seul cas que je connaisse:

```
emerge -ae [world] [system]
```

je crois que c'est la seule façon de recompiler un paquet déja à jour

A+

-e <=> --empty tree

edit : chite précision : c'est tous les paquets installés sur ta machine qui seront re-émergés  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Tant que je suis dans les questions,
> 
> Si lors d'une mise à jour générale, si un des paquets a déjà été mis à jour auparavant, le sera-t'il à nouveau   

 

Si tu recompiles ton système ( emerge -e system && emerge -e world, tous les paquets seront recompilées .... Si tu fais une sync et une MAJ eix-sync && emerge -uDN world, les paquets qui auront besoin d'upgrade le seront ...

----------

## blasserre

hé les mecs ! 

j'ai survolé le post 3 fois, et j'ai la flemme de relire le sujet original (= pas taper)

comme je vous vois déja vous étriper sur l'intérêt du emerge -e

je vous propose d'attendre que marc.driver nous donne le résultat d'un :

```
gcc-config -l
```

et de vous étriper après  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ey

J'ai vu personne s'étriper, mais je suis d'accord, un gcc-config -l risque de nous faire peur...

----------

## nemo13

 *Ey wrote:*   

> J'ai vu personne s'étriper, mais je suis d'accord, un gcc-config -l risque de nous faire peur...

 

Ben non nous ne nous étrippons pas , pti quinquin   :Wink: 

quel gcc était en vogue le 16 nov 2003   :Question: 

s'en vouloir être vexant , sa gentoo fait un poil "friche industrielle"

Edit : Le Blasserre y fait que se balader sur tous les fils pour montrer son nouvel Avatar   :Wink:   :Wink: 

wha la classe d'avatar   :Shocked:   :Shocked: Last edited by nemo13 on Thu Oct 19, 2006 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Ben non nous ne nous étrippons pas , pti quinquin  
> 
> quel gcc était en vogue le 16 nov 2003  
> 
> s'en vouloir être vexant , sa gentoo fait un poil "friche industrielle"

 

ouais mais pour un (ex-)archi, quel plus grand bonheur qu'une friche industrielle sur laquelle on peut tout faire ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Arrêtez moi si je me trompe mais l'option --resume n'a vraiment un intérêt qu'associée avec --empty-tree (-e pour les intimes). Si un problème apparaît lors de l'installation ou de la mise à jour d'un paquet (ou du système complet), relancer la même commande reprendra l'emerge là où il s'est arrêté (sans recompiler les dépendance qui ont déjà été compilées).

Pour ce qui est de forcer la recompilation d'un seul paquet X il suffit de lancer :

```
emerge X
```

Pour recompiler ce paquet et toutes ses dépendances (jusqu'au système de base) :

```
emerge -e X
```

Bref pas la peine de recompiler tout le système si ce n'est pas ce que l'on veut.

----------

## marc.driver

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> hé les mecs ! 
> 
> j'ai survolé le post 3 fois, et j'ai la flemme de relire le sujet original (= pas taper)
> 
> comme je vous vois déja vous étriper sur l'intérêt du emerge -e
> ...

 

Voici:

```
we01 ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

```

----------

## marc.driver

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quel gcc était en vogue le 16 nov 2003  
> 
> s'en vouloir être vexant , sa gentoo fait un poil "friche industrielle"

 

Même pas vexé   :Very Happy: 

Ma gentoo ne date quand même pas de novembre 2003, mais simplement du 19 mars 2006.

Sincèrement je ne savais pas qu'il fallait mettre à jour toutes les semaines!

Un vrai travail de ménagère... quand a-t-on le temps d'utikliser les logiciels?   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Ma gentoo ne date quand même pas de novembre 2003, mais simplement du 19 mars 2006.
> 
> Sincèrement je ne savais pas qu'il fallait mettre à jour toutes les semaines!
> 
> Un vrai travail de ménagère... quand a-t-on le temps d'utikliser les logiciels?   

 

Gentoo, on n'utilise pas : on compile et on configure !  :Wink: 

Sérieusement, tu as deux choix :

- soit tu es content de ta config actuelle et, surtout, tu ne changes rien;

- soit tu veux être constamment à jour et tu te tiens au courant des derniers potins.

Il faut te dire aussi que sur les autres distribs "binaires", les mises-à-jour, quoique largement moins fréquentes, sont un véritable chemin de croix et que souvent il vaut mieux adopter la tactique de billou ; "format c:\"  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

marc.driver : tu utilises une vieille version de GCC qui n'est plus supportée. Apparement, tu as déjà installé la nouvelle version, mais ta machine n'est pas configurée pour l'utiliser. Je te conseille de suivre Le manuel de mise à jour GCC en ignorant la commande "emerge -uav gcc". Attention, ca nécessite de recompiler tout ce qui est installé sur ta machine --> c'est long.

Concernant les mises à jour hebdomadaires, ca ne devrait pas durer plus d'une heure par semaine si tu es en ARCH (si tu es en ~ARCH, ca prend beaucoup plus de temps), mais bien sur il y a des exceptions : mise à jour majeure de gcc.. 2 ou 3 fois par an quoi ;-) Et puis après tout, linux est multi-tâches --> tu peux compiler et utiliser ton système en même temps :D

----------

## man in the hill

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> ... puis après tout, linux est multi-tâches --> tu peux compiler et utiliser ton système en même temps 

 

Vaut mieux avoir un gros proc et un bon giga de mémoire ça aide beaucoup le multitâche   :Very Happy:  ... Je dis ça car j'ai été obligé de viré un 512Mo sur mon 1Go et ça swap à mort pendant l'emerge mais c'est quand même utilisable ...

----------

## PabOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   ... puis après tout, linux est multi-tâches --> tu peux compiler et utiliser ton système en même temps :D 
> 
> Vaut mieux avoir un gros proc et un bon giga de mémoire ça aide beaucoup le multitâche  :D ... Je dis ça car j'ai été obligé de viré un 512Mo sur mon 1Go et ça swap à mort pendant l'emerge mais c'est quand même utilisable ...

 Je compile avec 512Mo, et je n'ai qu'Azureus (du temps ou il fonctionnait, càd pré-libssl-0.9.8) qui fait swapper mon PC (azureus + une autre appli un peu gourmande... genre un jeu ou emerge). Sinon, une séance d'emerge ne me gène pas dans mes tâches quotidiennes (dormir, manger, salle de bain... ah non pas encore de PC là, divx, et parfois GWN juste pour dire :P)

----------

## man in the hill

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *PabOu wrote:*   ... puis après tout, linux est multi-tâches --> tu peux compiler et utiliser ton système en même temps  
> 
> Vaut mieux avoir un gros proc et un bon giga de mémoire ça aide beaucoup le multitâche   ... Je dis ça car j'ai été obligé de viré un 512Mo sur mon 1Go et ça swap à mort pendant l'emerge mais c'est quand même utilisable ... Je compile avec 512Mo, et je n'ai qu'Azureus (du temps ou il fonctionnait, càd pré-libssl-0.9. qui fait swapper mon PC (azureus + une autre appli un peu gourmande... genre un jeu ou emerge). Sinon, une séance d'emerge ne me gène pas dans mes tâches quotidiennes (dormir, manger, salle de bain... ah non pas encore de PC là, divx, et parfois GWN juste pour dire )

 

C'est sur que c'est mieux de s'organiser et que les maj hebdo (sans la bande à qt , gcc ...) ne gêne pas vraiment ... Un emerge system est plus délicat avec peu de RAM enfin c'est quand même une bonne chose de rajouter de la RAM ...

@ +

----------

